# Handheld Flounder Lights.....



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

How many lumens do you use for your flounder light, when wading?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't wade, but I would say as many as you can get. The more light the better you can see.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I think it depends more on the required battery you have to carry and how much time you want...


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Is 500 lumens a good start???


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't wade much either. But I live on the Eastern shore where we have jubilees and I have used many different lights over the years. 3 years ago I made this light. It is a 27 watt led that I attached to a piece of pvc pipe. I bought a small 12 volt game type battery. It puts out about 2100 lumens and the battery will probably last 10 hours. I really don't know how long it will last because it has never went dead on me and I will charge it after 2 days. The light set up cost me about 80 dollars. You can drop it in the water, it doesn't get hot and I put the battery in a backpack with two bottles of water. It has been the best thing I have found. Its amazing when I walk by someone else that has the propane type lantern or some type of handheld flashlight and then I light up the area. Its bright, last a long time and cost a reasonable amount. I will try and add the pic.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have friends that use the handheld pistol grip led lights and they work ok but are limited on the coverage area for the light. With the one pictured above, I can see everything around me for 20 feet easily providing the water is clear.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

I built 2 wading setups.. N

1 - 500 lumen single light LED. Works perfectly. 

2 - two 500 lumen single light led. Works better but has more drag because of the 2 lights.. 

The drag isn't much of an issue bc you are moving at a snails pace. It can fatigue your arm after a while, especially if you are off the beach. 

I use a 12V game battery in a fanny pack, strapped across my chest. Sometimes I'll use the battery from my 12V cordless drill that does the job as well


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

before you build or buy, check out LOOMISLED. he has a really nice flounder light package for about 100 bucks. i have some of his legs on my boat rig, and am very pleased with them. he has some demonstration videos on his lights that will you whether you build your own or buy his products. hope this helps.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

damn spellcheck got me on the LEDS. no i don't have his legs mounted on my boat.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I run the Flounder Pro it has 2500 lumens and is real bright. I carry a 7 AH battery in a fanny pack and it lasts 5 plus hours.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

*Jerry's*

Jerry's LED is a great one; 30w, 3000 Lums. Make your own handle and you have an awesome light for under a 100.00. Well built. There are several guys on the site that use them. That's how I got mine. I use a 10amphr battery. I got two of them off ebay for $30.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Led-Flounde...787570?hash=item2ed77cfa32:g:bA4AAOSwEK9T-A7F


----------

